# Oct29 BMQ



## JGrimes (12 Oct 2012)

Anyone heading to St. Jean for the Oct. 29 BMQ?


----------



## vintinner (12 Oct 2012)

Leaving 27th, for the October 29th BMQ. Flying out of Toronto. Going for NCM-REG-FORCE Infantry. Was told I would be going PPCLI. Of course if I pass all the training  :nod:

See everyone there !


----------



## Dragoonh (13 Oct 2012)

Yep Leaving out of London and transfer to Toronto then off 2 Montreal on the 27th Vehicle Tech


----------



## Basketball Jones (16 Oct 2012)

Taking a train on the 27th. I was offered my first choice, Combat Engineer. Enrollment on the 25th.


----------



## toolate4roses (16 Oct 2012)

Fly out of calgary on the 27th, PPCLI


----------



## Mkenzie (17 Oct 2012)

Flying out of Halifax, Nova Scotia on the 27th. Got my first choice Combat Engineer


----------



## FFmedic03 (17 Oct 2012)

I'll be there, leaving on the 27th. Combat Engineer.


----------



## Shrek1985 (17 Oct 2012)

Got a buddy on this course. He is planning to get married over xmas leave and I am his best man and therefor the bachelor party is my bag.

Any indications as per leave dates and duration?


----------



## Mkenzie (18 Oct 2012)

Not going in for Combat Engineer anymore, going in for infantry RCR.



			
				Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Got a buddy on this course. He is planning to get married over xmas leave and I am his best man and therefor the bachelor party is my bag.
> 
> Any indications as per leave dates and duration?



When I got the call they told me we'd find out when we got to CFLRS.


----------



## Basketball Jones (18 Oct 2012)

Mkenzie said:
			
		

> Not going in for Combat Engineer anymore, going in for infantry RCR.
> 
> When I got the call they told me we'd find out when we got to CFLRS.


If I may ask, why the change in trades? Was it forced, or did you find that you would probably like the infantry trade better?


----------



## Mkenzie (19 Oct 2012)

Basketball Jones said:
			
		

> If I may ask, why the change in trades? Was it forced, or did you find that you would probably like the infantry trade better?



It was a mix up. They called and gave me an offer for combat engineer when it was actually suppose to be infantry. So I never really had an offer for combat engineer because they were suppose to call for infantry.


----------



## Dragoonh (19 Oct 2012)

Hope you're getting what you wanted.


----------

